# Salary negotiate after SC approved



## Opti (Apr 10, 2015)

Is it possible if I negotiate my basic salary after my security clearance was approved as I didn't negotiate it when I first received the initial job offer (or letter of intent they called it) due to excitement, basing on the research ADNOC gave me _midpoint_ on the salary and I'm thinking I still have room to negotiate but my worry is the effect on the management approval.

Hope somebody can advice me.


----------



## UAE bahi (Apr 20, 2015)

Well you could negotiate before you sign the contract but i think its wise to join now and wait for the right time to ask for the pay increase.
Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UAE bahi said:


> Well you could negotiate before you sign the contract but i think its wise to join now and wait for the right time to ask for the pay increase. Good luck!


 Negotiate before you sign anything. It's unlikely you will be able to negotiate after signing.


----------



## UAE bahi (Apr 20, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Negotiate before you sign anything. It's unlikely you will be able to negotiate after signing.


I think if you agreed on the given salary and showed your consent to the next process of selection then it doesn't sound nice to me to ask for the salary increase....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

UAE bahi said:


> Nnn


What is this?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> What is this?


To increase post count?


----------



## Opti (Apr 10, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Negotiate before you sign anything. It's unlikely you will be able to negotiate after signing.


Thank you, I agree with you..also I read from other threads that pay rise can't be expected for a newly hired...it count years before salary increase or on the other-hand none at all.


----------



## Opti (Apr 10, 2015)

UAE bahi said:


> I think if you agreed on the given salary and showed your consent to the next process of selection then it doesn't sound nice to me to ask for the salary increase....


Same thoughts here.... in terms of professionalism its not a good attitude after agreeing then afterwards will change...for the process of my documents I think it is on the management approval now before they can apply for entry visa....so that's why I have to be very careful to my next move..as to re-negotiate or not...need really more advice to know pros and cons...


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

From experience of friends and colleagues over here, trying to renegotiate after you have signed your contract is very difficult. So you are left with 2 options, accept your contract or renegotiate before you sign it.
If you are not happy with the package then you need to ask yourself what are the downsides if you try and renegotiate. The worst that could happen is they could just say no and we no longer want you as an employee. The best is that they could offer you a lot more money. I suspect the reality will be some where in the middle, they will still offer you the job but with no or perhaps just a little increase in salary. 
But the choice is really down to you


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

Negotiate before signing. When you negotiate, highlight your skills and the additional things you feel that you are bringing to the table but stress that you believe the job is right for you. I negotiated on my last job offer and I didnt hear back for a week, I was so panicky. Luckily they came back and met me midpoint. Be sure to ask for a little more than what you really want.


----------

